
The Clitoris, Uncovered: An Intimate History - pepys
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-clitoris-uncovered-an-intimate-history/
======
ralusek
> For the sake of women and men everywhere, here’s hoping this shape won’t be
> ignored any longer.

What is the point of painting this as some sort of marginalization of women or
greater injustice? First of all, I don't know anyone that isn't aware that the
clitoris has this structure. Second of all, it impacts absolutely nothing
anybody does; nobody is ignoring this structure due to a patriarchal
obfuscation of anatomy.

What's this new information about the clitoris? Oh, it extends internally and
has some interaction with the vagina? What an impactful new piece of
information, as up until this point apparently people were not particularly
concerned with stimulating the vagina...

I feel like this is the equivalent of being like "we just found out that taste
buds actually continue being able to taste as food goes down your throat. It's
about time we stop ignoring these taste buds." By doing what, continuing to
eat food and swallow it?

Who is ignoring this inner clitoris? What is anybody supposed to do
differently?

~~~
cmsj
> I don't know anyone that isn't aware that the clitoris has this structure

I commend you for conducting extensive surveys of your peers' knowledge of the
internal anatomy of the clitoris!

~~~
ralusek
I meant to to suggest that "I already consider this to be a very well known
pop-sciencey fact."

------
throwGuardian
It [1] looks a lot like the AirBnB logo.

[1]:
[https://static.scientificamerican.com/sciam/assets/Image/Cli...](https://static.scientificamerican.com/sciam/assets/Image/Clitoris.png)

